# Service Entry Switchgear/Switchboard design for Industrial 480/277.....



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

draw 3 different options you see. Design them. Price them. Get the clients input. Reprice them. you are now where you want to be.


what did I win ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My Poco won't allow ECs to design Services of that size.

They have to go to the EEs every time.

So, I kind of lost interest, real quick.


----------



## conclavicus (Jul 25, 2016)

telsa said:


> My Poco won't allow ECs to design Services of that size.
> 
> They have to go to the EEs every time.
> 
> So, I kind of lost interest, real quick.


I am not asking for a design.....I am asking for some experiential feedback of similar systems you have encountered and what looked like an impressive package which met the customers' requirements. There are many ways to skin a cat so when one seeks a designer one who has the ability to interact well and ask the good questions is the one that does best. I do not design vehicles but when I go to purchase a vehicle I do not let the salesman direct my choice. Does this make any sense to you????


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Draw a one line diagram and send it to the supply house. 

Know your available short circuit amps, the higher the KIA the more the breakers cost.

My main vendor uses Siemens. They send me shop drawings, material list and a price each time.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We build a fair amount of large services 800+ amps. The dairy we're working now has a few 1200-2000 amp 480v services.

On this project, it's all switchgear except for the 800 amp and smaller CT cabinet services. No separate disconnects, main breaker enclosures, etc. One of the simpler 1200 amp services for us is just an incoming pull section, no main breaker, and six service disconnects in the second section(or provisions for up to six if we don't need that many mains). This sounds similar to what you're wanting.

You cannot beat the speed and simplicity of swinging a couple of gear sections into place, bolting the thing together and getting right into pulling wire. No mounting of panels, disconnects, installing nipples, pulling wire between, etc. You can't beat switchgear.

We use Siemens if it matters. Like Tonedeaf said, they will send you specs and layout in a followup email before any ordering ever takes place. I'm sure every manufacturer does this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For me,
If you have the space, would have a 1200amp main section buss feed a separate section with the six 200amp breakers plus a couple of spare 200amp frame breakers with 100amp plugs in them for future use.
I like to be able to isolate the distribution section from the utility disconnect.
If something needed to be changed on the distribution side, you could de-energize it without having to involve the POCO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Deja Vu*

*Wasn't his same thing asked and answered like a week ago?*


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Wasn't his same thing asked and answered like a week ago?*


Shucks...

My thoughts, exactly. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

While I am generally pretty adament that anything larger than 800A come in the form of a switchboard rather than a panelboard, this sounds like the perfect scenario for a 1200A panelboard. Our company only installs Square D, so for me this would be a 1200A MLO 18 circuit I-Line 3R panelboard. You would just need to make sure that the can is wide enough to accomodate the spread of your imcoming feeder conduits, if you're going straight into the panel from the transformer (you didn't specify if the metering would be at the padmount or the building.)


----------



## conclavicus (Jul 25, 2016)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> While I am generally pretty adament that anything larger than 800A come in the form of a switchboard rather than a panelboard, this sounds like the perfect scenario for a 1200A panelboard. Our company only installs Square D, so for me this would be a 1200A MLO 18 circuit I-Line 3R panelboard. You would just need to make sure that the can is wide enough to accomodate the spread of your imcoming feeder conduits, if you're going straight into the panel from the transformer (you didn't specify if the metering would be at the padmount or the building.)


The metering in this job will be in the switchboard. Were I to use a panelboard as you suggest then it will require a CT panel which does call for more wiring. The decision is cost of switchboard with metering installed vs cost of panelboard plus CT panel plus interconnect wiring. It is probably a close call.


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm doubting that a 1200 a service I'd gonna hit a meternal forst, that what the cts are for


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

The one thing I'd check w/POCO is that the owner might have to pay for the service lateral from point of connection from POCO. Poco's CT where in Owners tranie, there wasn't submit metering in this case.

It's just a possible cost to determine.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> My Poco won't allow ECs to design Services of that size.
> 
> They have to go to the EEs every time.
> 
> So, I kind of lost interest, real quick.


I find it necessary to give my own design to an EE, otherwise they end up designing something that won't work out very well for me or cost me more money.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

conclavicus said:


> What is the most appropriate switchgear/switchboard choice for a single utility CT metered 1200 Amp 480/277 Volt 3 phase outdoor located service entry install????
> 
> Source power will be bottom fed from a trenched set of four parallel 300A feeders in plastic conduits from the secondary of a 1000 kVA pad trafo located 8 ft away. There will be 6 200A disconnect breakers supplying 6 top fed outgoing conduits attached to external wall feeding 6 200A 3 phase panels on the inside of same wall.
> 
> ...


>>> Dead thread.


----------

